# i got a question



## Feari-Neko (Feb 16, 2009)

ok im shy to ask it..
but how much cost a pitbull in US ?
here it start at 100$ and goes to 2600$

i want one but i know i cant spend 2600$ only for the name/ped

like how much is a resgisted one? where can i find one not to far from montreal ?

and how much one is not registed?

(i know there is shelter, but here they dont keep pitbull alive in shelter cause they get not adopted cause of the rep.)

(just remember what i look for a high on leg, muscle pitbull, that can weight pull, agility, work, play, give love. i got 3 fav color : black, fawn/ champagne with black mask , and blue.)

so im confuse is the registration very important ?
i want to make shows.. but that one will be my first, i dont wanna spend 2600$ if im not sure i can make it good enought for shows.
i want my training dog for this year (next year ill buy him a registed friend if im good enough)

so whats the normal price of a pitbull ?


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

They run pretty much the same price here ans there. If you are interested in doing shows then you should invest in a registered dog. I would look for one resgistered with ABDA or UKC not CKC as that is not a good registery. You should be able to find a nice dog for around 500$ or less I guess it depends on the kennel. You should really look at the different bloodlines and figure out exactly what you like then start looking at different kennels.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

idk, i think it would be personal peferance if you want your dog regs. or not. but i wouldn't pay over 400 for a good dog (with papers) but without i wouldn't go more than 200..once again tho that is your personal prefs. i think you can find amazing dogs that are mixed for free. 
but alot of time the reason it cost so much to get them from a shelter or rescue is b/c they are usually temperment test, all shots and fixed so they usually add that in on the prices which makes it go up. 
now if you want to show i would say go for one with papers, cuz i'm not sure how all that works i know alot of our members do show they could help you with that stuff..
but i do agree with Mik, look into the BL's and find out which one better suites you. I got kolby for 250 with papers. but i lucked up when i found him, one of my fathers hunting buddies had a female who got preg. before he could get her fixed so that's how i got kolby. but do check into the kennel b/c they do have some out there that dont know what they heck they are talking about, but if they are reputable they should have no prb. answering ANY questions you will have. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi there, In Canada they have a CKC which is comparable to our AKC. It is the Canadian Kennel Club, and I believe it is reputable. The CKC which Mikado was talking about is the Continental Kennel Club. If you purchase a CKC dog, make sure it is Canadian Kennel Club, not Continental. I believe the CKC only recognizes staffies, as does the AKC.
The Canadian Kennel Club > Home


----------



## Feari-Neko (Feb 16, 2009)

i looked for registed pitbull in my area... all registed are very bully praticly no leg !!
i thoug of making a fun show next year where all molosse can participate, no paper wanted, just no agressive dog...

if you think i can found a pitbull qith paper for less than 600$ that be very nice..
maybe i can ask a friend to drive me in us (but in the north) cause here kenels sucks
what bloodline make nice long legged pitbull ?


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Will they let you import a dog? Isn't there a lot of paperwork for that?


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Carriana said:


> Will they let you import a dog? Isn't there a lot of paperwork for that?


I've seen "testimonials" on BYB, puppy millish type places where it says "now living with *blank* family in Ontario." So if those idiots can do it, it can't be too hard lol. My friend got a bulldog from a byb and her info is accurate as far as the testimonial, so I assume the others' are as well.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Probably easier than getting people across the border. I have to go to Vancouver next week for work and since I don't have a current passport I have to provide my driver's license and birth certificate along with a copy of my marriage license to link the BC to the DL. Until June 1 then they require you have a passport or nexus card. I'm surprised they don't want a vial of my blood too...


----------



## Feari-Neko (Feb 16, 2009)

do you think i should get a registed pitbull or not ?
i want to train him hard to be a great dog for show (even friendly show that dont need papers) 
do you think papers are important?
i never seen a official competition with ABPT in canada ..
so if i pay for one with paper to make him show i have to go US all the time ??


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

If you want to do official competitions and earn points to eventually get your dog championed and breed then I would say papers are important. If you just want to have a great dog you can take to fun shows and compete with for the sake of competing then you don't really need papers. It all comes down to your personal preference.


----------



## Feari-Neko (Feb 16, 2009)

well im too young to be a breeder
i know that for the next 5-10 year im still too young
i will not been taked in serious if i sell dogs.. i had some difficulties with kittens (girl with blue hair, piercing and tatoo that want X$ for a siamese cat... mmmhhh) you know what i mean?
i want to prove to my mom/ friends that i can make anything with any animal (i trained my cat to fetch, accept clothes, walk/run on leash... i teached my snake to kiss, i teached my friend's dog to fake death) i want to prove that i can make of a pitbull the most lovable dog they ever seen even if he can pull a car, clim in a tree, etc..
i know i wil LOVE make competition, if im good enought trainer..
if i fail been good enougt he be my pet dog and that's it

do you think my first pit should be a non-paper, just to be like a trial.. if im good enought take a second male..?


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I think you can make a damn good dog out of any dog, papers or not, but be careful about where you get it from. 

You should check out local rescues and see if there are any dogs you might want to adopt.


----------



## Feari-Neko (Feb 16, 2009)

i want a puppie,
i wanna see how good am i to train a dog from a to z
and they dont keep pitbull or other dog with bad reputation, alive..
even if its a good one :S
and i know what i want

still
today i talked to a friend,
last year, she moved in an apartement where she cannot keep her pitbull, so she leave him in a dog park on the ranch where her horses are. it been a year she go see him everyday but she cannot bring him home. wich make her sad. she offer me her Bubble, hes the look i like, hes a lil bit old ( 1year 7month), no papers, hes all white with 2 black dot under the eyes (like tears) wich look cool even if that not what im looking for.. but hes a good dog, he love kids and cats,and horses... ya know! a good dog.. i think i can really train him to work.
plus, she got a client that told her, his parent give him a pitbull for his 17th birthday, but the guy dont know how to take care of the puppie and dont really want to learn it. its a puppie of 4-5months, the guy leaved him alone at home for like 18 houres so the pup destroyed the couch.. and now he want to give him away ( its a blue one) dunno if hes registed and if its the kind im looking for....
but the 2 dogs are free.. and they not fall in no good owners hands..

for the moment, i live somewhere i cant have animals (my cat is limit) i move this summer.. my friend told me, she can keep both dogs and wait till i get a place where they gonna accept them...

ps: there is no really official show for pitbull in my area, i think about make one every summer; a FUN show, where all bully ( pit, bulldog, bull terriers) can meet and try weight pulling, agility, obeicence.... you know, so i dont think ill really need the papers. it be expensive fo kinda nothing ( here non-paper can cost 600-800$ even more! paper dogs normaly start at 1100$) and im just a girl alone. im not rich but i have a heart, i know i will be a good owner even if they not have papers. they will have best food, and good care, and MUCH LOVE!

do you think i should get those 2 pitbulls??


----------



## jeremy @ aftershockennels (May 17, 2009)

get a red boy/jeep there everything a real pit bull should be


----------



## Feari-Neko (Feb 16, 2009)

why should i look for a dog that cost 2500$ in my country


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

thats extreame.
most we pay here would be $1000 and thats not too often.


----------



## Feari-Neko (Feb 16, 2009)

well here dogs are luxury... 
for a non registed that can easily go 800$

but still.. i think if i find a place to live where they accept them... ill take the 2 males i can have for free...


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

Feari-Neko said:


> why should i look for a dog that cost 2500$ in my country


just my drunken thoughts 
as for the grown dog's thats a crap shoot a roll of the dice 
and if i was you i would for go the fourm all together and make some long dis calls and ask around to U.S. kennels with dog's like you think you want ask them everything you can think of and ask if there is anything else you should know 
then ask if they have sold and or shiped any dog's north 
but if you want ask ppl on this forum i do tell you to talk to
(andy) oldfortkennels he is a mod 
(steph) pulldawg's 
(josh) dennispits 
(willie)rockcreek 
i know all of them and did way before i came on the fourm there all good ppl 
most working kennels dont show up on google fyi 
i have not and will not give more than $500 for a pup but i was know in the dog world before i got in to show most true kennels would rather there dog's end up in a good home than get full price to end up at a pupy mill or worse never pay asking price 
just get your duck's in a row and thing will fall in place


----------



## Feari-Neko (Feb 16, 2009)

if i can have 2 nice looking pitbull for free..
for the moment i think it be ok.. i live far north way and i cant really take 3000/ to travel a week and find a dog i like..
maybe i just took both pitbulls i can have free ( i think the pupie have papers) the white one is half rednose and half blacknose CH... 
ill try organise sum small fun show with friends next summer (when my dog will be trained like i want them to be) and then if everything go well and i found a bigger place that will accep 3 dogs (here place that accept even 1 dog or a kid is getting rare!)
so thanks fer your help

im gonna keep you informated

** now looking for a place they accept dogs in Montreal**


----------



## Feari-Neko (Feb 16, 2009)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGH!!!!!!
i saw my friend today ( she's bus driver) and she told me about the blue puppie...
the guy left him alone again for like 40houres !!!
so the dog eat something wrong and turn sick!!! the young guy just didnt care about it and continue his life... the dad of the guy see the poor puppie take him to the vet...
the vet says the puppie eat sum alluminium and its verry toxic for dog...(death)
so the dad dont want him to suffer much and they put it to sleep!!

ARRRGGH !!! if id be ready one week before this puppie still in life !!
im sad !!!! poor thing 
---------------------------------------------------

not this monday, next one i go see Bubble, the all white one (around 1years old ) the one which belong to my bus driver friend. she dont want give him away but if i really want him she know i will do my best to make of him a supreme dog 
so in like 10 days normaly you will have pictures!


** keep you informated**


----------

